# برنامج Eagle لعمل رسم لدوائر الإلكترونية



## blkaa (15 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله سنتعرف اليوم على إحدى البرامج المتخصصة في رسم الدوائر الإلكترونية ألآ وهو برنامج​ Eagle ​ من خلال هذا البرنامج تستطيع أن ترسم دارة كهربائية بشكل محترف أرجو أن ينال هذا البرنامج رضاكم والآن أترككم مع هذا الفيديو​ 


من هنا التحميل +الشرح
http://lafacofppt.blogspot.com/2014/01/eagle.html​


----------



## shawky ahmed (8 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------

